# brakes and pre-owned buying



## dutchdieselpusher (Dec 30, 2004)

Hello American RVers. Here a question from the Netherlands. I am coming to Florida on February 10. to buy a pre-owned dieselpusher. I am looking for max 39 FT. In several offers (internet) I see the terms: Jake brake, PAC brake and exhaust brake. What is the difference and which is the best? I had a so called â€œretarderâ€ (electric) brake installed on my Fleetwood Southwind. (38FT) Perfect!! But that was a gas engine, which went down the hills at 55 miles  and more in first gear. Now, with the dieselpusher I want to buy I know its different but what is the best (brake)solution to look at? By the way, its remarkable that so few sellers are reacting on my questions. I want to know some more of the RV they are offering, before I go there and make an appointment. 10 days all across over Florida is a short time to make a very important decision about which rig to buy. One reacted with: Â´Do you know the meaning of 'FY"? â€˜  I donâ€™t understand such a reaction if you are trying to sell your RV on the internet. Some other seller speaks about â€œmanual air dropâ€ Can anyone tell me what he means? HE does not answer me. Well, for now, hope to hear from you over there. Have a nice day. Hans :laugh:


----------



## sepisllib (Dec 30, 2004)

brakes and pre-owned buying

Hans!

Jake brake is an "compression release" and simply means the engine stops firing and becomes like a dead weight against the force trying to keep it turning over.

Exhaust brake - by term - I believe means the same thing. (not really sure what they mean by this term).

FY - this sounds like it should be FYI and that means "For Your Information"

Manual Air Drop - is a control that allows you to let all the air out of the "air suspention" system. If you use the automatic leveling jacks sometimes you can just drop the air and the rig will settle onto the jacks quickly.

Good luck on your search - I am sorry that you are having troubles searching and not getting much cooperation.

Ok you guys out there - Lets help Hans out on this venture. After all - we are all RV'ers.

God Bless

Bill & Judy


----------



## Poppa (Dec 30, 2004)

brakes and pre-owned buying

Yep, Yep Exhaust brake and jake brake are the same. Exhaust brake name came from the sound the diesel exhaust makes when you engage it. Dang Bill your getting good :laugh: .


----------



## turnipbwc (Dec 30, 2004)

brakes and pre-owned buying

dutchdieselpusher,
You should check out Lazydays RV in Seffner, Florida. They claim to be one of the best in the business. I never dealt with them but have wrote to them with questions and they always called me or e-mailed me with the answer. You will find them at www.lazydays.com
Are you taking it back to the Netherlands or are you staying here in the USA ?  Seems it would be very costly to take it back. 
Good Luck,
turnip42


----------



## dutchdieselpusher (Dec 31, 2004)

brakes and pre-owned buying

Hello Bill & Judy, Poppa and Turnip42,
Thanks for the answers. The Jake and Exhaust are clear now. But now the PACbrake? Is that perhaps this electric device like I had or is it a 3rd name of the same kind of brake? Thank you for thinking with me. Lazy Days is on my list for the first day ( I will fly in on Tampa.) But if possible I would like to buy from a private seller. Iâ€™m Dutch you know? And sure it is a very costly matter to transport to Europe. And than in Holland I must pay import tax (10%) and a luxury tax of 45%. So it wonâ€™t be done with just buying the thing!! After that customs will know how to hit me. But all together I like the quality and immense â€œbignessâ€ of  these American rigs. I think I am a little like Tim the Toolman. Howhowhow!!  And they are so complete. They are like a house. You wonâ€™t find these in Europe for a reasonable price.
Because I am exporting the rig I want to be as sure as possible I have e good one. I cannot go back for guarantee matters you know?  Thatâ€™s why I try to get in contact with the private sellers now. The dealers are more friendly. They all say: come see our lots and weâ€™ll discuss when you are there. Have a nice day. Hans  :laugh: (and a happy New Year)


----------



## Kirk (Dec 31, 2004)

brakes and pre-owned buying

While the Jake Brake, PAC brake and the exhaust brake all performe the same function, they do not work the same way. As was stated by Bill, the Jake Brake is a compression release system and it is the origional brand name for such equipment and it is a registered trade mark. There is only one "Jake Brake" although the term is often used for other types of diesel engine retarder. The PAC Brake is another type of retarder. It is a brand of exhaust brake and it works by mechanically restricting the flow of exhaust out of the tail pipe to cause a back-pressure on the engine. The most common method uses a gate that is closed at the end of the tail pipe and uses spring pressure which the exhause gasses must force open in order to exit from the exhaust pipe. While there are some diesel chassis that come with one or have one as an option, there are also several companies that make such equipemnt to add to the chassis after purchase.


----------



## dutchdieselpusher (Jan 5, 2005)

brakes and pre-owned buying

Hello Kirk,
Thatâ€™s a mighty fine peace of knowledge you give me. Thanks. Itâ€™s all clear to me now.
Have a nice day. Hans  :laugh:


----------

